

Study: Google's Nexus 7 commercial more effective than Apple's new Mac ads - mtgx
http://www.droiddog.com/android-blog/2012/08/study-shows-googles-nexus-7-commercial-to-be-more-effective-than-apples-new-ad-series/

======
Nerdfest
I think a lot of people are getting a little sick of Apple's arrogance.

------
taligent
/facepalm

When will people understand that those ads aren't targeted for the general
public. They are specifically for those users (typically older) who aren't
experienced in using computers and appreciate having someone in person to talk
to. The type of people mentioned during Apple keynotes as booking YEAR long
training programs.

I don't see why they didn't compare the Nexus 7 advertising with the iPad ads
which are still currently airing. That would make a lot more sense.

